# Apache - instalacja i konfiguracja

## Poe

Witam. Mój pierwszy temat, mój pierwszy post więc nie krzyczcie na mnie (siedze na różnych forach więc wiem mniej więcej co i jak  :Wink:  ). działające Gentoo posiadam od wczoraj (od piątku wraz z C1Rexem bawiliśmy sie tym), dziś przekierowali mi porty więc bardzo chciałbym postawić sobie serwerek by móc się z kimś plikami powymieniać (postawilbym serwerek na www, ale komp musiałby być właczony cały czas, a to w moim położeniu jest niewygodne raczej ). No i kieruję pytanko. jak zainstalować Apache i je poprawnie skonfigurować pod Gentoo? do instalacji wystarczy #emerge apache? czy coś jeszcze? folder z plikami uploadowymi powinny być w /var/ftp czy niekoniecznie? znalazłem link na gentoo.pl o apache + php i ssl, ale to niestety nie dało mi klarownego pojęcia o wszystkim. a może coś innego? nie apache? doradźcie :]

PS

Gentoo to moja trzecia dystrybucja. a na linuksie siedze od początku grudnia (zaczynałem od MDK 9.1, potem którko PLD 1.0, ale nie wyplaiło gdyż były stare biblioteki i wogole.. nawet kernelka nie mogłem kompilować. nic.. a kompilacja, to jedna z mooch ulubionych rzeczy na Linuksie) no i teraz Gentoo z jajkiem 2.6.4 i jezeli chodzi o prędkość to jest naprawde super...

pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

ojoj...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

Gdzieś poniżej połowy strony jest część o apache.

Na tym forum sam zadałem podbne pytanie, więc to może się Ci przydać: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=154124

Pomogłem Ci zainstalować, ale jednak posiadanie gentoo do czegoś zobowiązuje.

----------

## neuronek77

"Pomogłem Ci zainstalować, ale jednak posiadanie gentoo do czegos zobowiazuje."

dawno juz sie tak nieubawilem  :Smile:  szkoda, ze bede musial zrezygnowac z gentoo  :Sad:  ale nie chce miec zadnych zobowiazan  :Smile:  ludzie, czy wam sie troszke w glowach niepoprzewracalo ??? 

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## C1REX

Może trochę za mocnych słów użyłem, ale uważam, że trochę racji jednak mam.

Poe znam dość dobrze i pomagałem mu zainstalować system (przez GG). Dałem taką uszczypliwą uwagę, ponieważ przytoczony link dałem mu już podczas instalacji. 

--------------------------------------------------

Dobra. było - mineło. 

Chyba jednak przesadziłem.

----------

## badzio

 *Poe wrote:*   

> (...)postawilbym serwerek na www, ale komp musiałby być właczony cały czas(...)No i kieruję pytanko. jak zainstalować Apache i je poprawnie skonfigurować pod Gentoo? do instalacji wystarczy #emerge apache? czy coś jeszcze? folder z plikami uploadowymi powinny być w /var/ftp czy niekoniecznie? (...)

 

to Ty chcesz w koncu serwer www czy ftp postawic   :Question:  poza tym - jaki bys serwer nie stawial, to i tak bedzie on dostepny tylko w momencie gdy kompa masz wlaczonego - wiec nie widze roznicy pomiedzy stwawianiem ftp a www.

 co do instalacji apache'a - probowales postapic wg instrukcji z linku na gentoo.pl? ja wlasnie w ten sposob zrobilem i wszystko pomyka jak trzeba. piszesz ze ten link nie dal Ci klarownego pojecia - napisz co jest dla Ciebie niejasnego, to Ci wyjasnimy

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  może coś innego? nie apache? doradźcie

 

patrz pierwsze pytanie - jakiego typu ma to byc serwer? jesli www, to apache... jesli ftp - to ja uzywam vsftpd, ale polecam takze proftpd i glftpd. jakie ma byc przeznaczenie tego serwera? jesli do wymiany plikow, jak zes napisal, to polecalbym jednak serwer ftp

----------

## Poe

widze, ze dość namieszałem tym tematem na forum. no więc tak. to, że komp musi być właczony cały czas niezależnie przy jakim systemie, to wiem, ale jak bym chcial stawiać na strone www serwer to musibyć właczony bo inaczej nie bedzie sie wyswietlać. mi chodzi o serwerek do wymiany plików.

przeglądałem polskie forum Gentoo i nie znalazłem (może przeoczyłem?) żadnego etmatu zwiazanego z takim czymś, ale każdemu może sie zdarzyc. a co do zobowiązań. do czego Gentoo zobowiazuje? własnie myslałem, ze forum Gentoo słynie z tego, ze jest miał atmosferka gdzie ludzie niosą pomoc takim lamerkom jak ja :]

Coż. bede sam sie męczył. dzięki wam za linki

sorki

pozdrawiam

----------

## badzio

po pierwsze... nie meczysz nas (przynajmniej nie mnie). forum po to jest, by innym pomagac

 *Poe wrote:*   

> (...)no więc tak. to, że komp musi być właczony cały czas niezależnie przy jakim systemie, to wiem, ale jak bym chcial stawiać na strone www serwer to musibyć właczony bo inaczej nie bedzie sie wyswietlać.(...)
> 
> 

 

qrcze - jak dla mnie, to nadal jest to niejasne. nie chodzilo mi o zainstalowany system a o zainstalowany serwer. chodzi o to, ze jesli zainstalujesz serwer www, to aby ktos inny z niego korzystal, to musi byc komp wlaczony w danym momencie. jak bedziesz mial serwer do wymiany plikow - to takze aby z niego korzystac, musisz miec wlaczonego kompa. proste jak budowa cepa  :Cool: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) mi chodzi o serwerek do wymiany plików.
> 
> 

 

teraz juz jasniej   :Very Happy:   jesli chodzi Ci tylko o wymiane plikow, to polecam postawienie serwera ftp. same zalety - doskonala kontrola nad userami i ich aktualnymi poczynaniami, mozliwosc ograniczania przepustowosc i transferu na poziomie uzytkownika, wieksza wygoda dla uzytkownikow (np mozliwosc wznawiania transferu).

jesli chcesz sie dowiedziec, jakie sa dostepne serwery ftp, to najprosciej sprawdzic zawartosc katalogu /usr/portage/net-ftp - tam sa dostepne w dystrybucji serwery ftp

ja na swoim kompie mam vsftpd. ale stawialem tez glftpd i tez byl bardzo fajny (zwlaszcza administracja userami byla duzo przyjemniejsza)

co do ich instalacji - tradycyjnie wystarcza emerge nazwa_programu. co do konfiguracji - na stronach poswieconych danemu serwerowi, jest dosc duzy zasob. ponadto google tez pomaga. jesli bedziesz mial kolejne pytania/problemy, wal smialo

 :Laughing: 

----------

## C1REX

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  własnie myslałem, ze forum Gentoo słynie z tego, ze jest miał atmosferka gdzie ludzie niosą pomoc takim lamerkom jak ja :]
> 
> Coż. bede sam sie męczył.
> 
> 

 

No to teraz wiem, że przegiąłem. 

Przepraszam.

Forum gentoo słynie ze swojej atmosfery, bo taka faktycznie jest. Czasem tylko zdarzy się taki gupek jak ja i coś spieprzy. To są tylko wyjątki, które są skutecznie tępione.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## badzio

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    własnie myslałem, ze forum Gentoo słynie z tego, ze jest miał atmosferka gdzie ludzie niosą pomoc takim lamerkom jak ja :]
> 
> Coż. bede sam sie męczył.
> 
>  
> ...

 

a ja myslalem ze ten tekst odnosil sie do mnie  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neuronek77

no i wszystko wrocilo do normy  :Smile: 

c1rex: rowny koles z ciebie, nie kazdy potrafi tak bezposrednio (no i szybko) przyznac do bledu...

tak trzymac  :Smile: 

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## Poe

spokojnie. ja też sie nie gniewam, bo poprostu nie mam o co!! przynajmniej wytknąłeś mi poządnie, ze jestem leń i nie chce mi sie przeglądać innych www, także luz. co do ftp. zassałem i skompilowałem glftpd i próbuje.. :] ciekawe co z tego wyjdzie, bo narazie nic  :Very Happy:  bawie sie w pliku glftpd.conf mam nadzieje, ze coś z tego wyjdzie :]

PS

Tak, tak.. CRX, to naprawde super gosć.. nie ma sie z tym jak nie zgodzić

----------

## Poe

tja...  niestety nic mi nie wychodzi.. jakoś nie umiem sobie poprawnie skonfigurować. ani glftpd ani proftpd... możecie mnie jakoś naprowadzić? moje IP w sieci to 192.168.17.36, admin mówi, ze z zewnątrz ip moje widać jako 62.89.80.94, przekierowali mnie na port 1940, coś jeszcze dodać?

----------

## badzio

1) sprawdz czy na pewno masz uruchomiony serwer ftp

2) na jakim porcie?

3) jesli 1 i 2 to sprobuj sie zalogowac lokalnie (ftp localhost port)

4) jesli w ktoryms miejscy wyskakuje Ci error, to moze wklej go tutaj? i zdecyduj sie na jeden serwer

----------

## Poe

serwer uruchomiony

 nie wywala zadnych błędów, na kompie mam tylko proftpd

to znaczy gość od sieci z którym gadałem mówił, ze bedzie przekierowane na 1940, ale nic więcej nie mówił. mowiełem mu, ze to ma być serwer do wymiany plików, czyli bedzie to pewnie port 21

----------

## badzio

tzn ze jesli ktos napisze ftp://Twoje_zewnetrzne_ip:1940 to zostanie to przekierowane na Twoj komp na port 21, tak? a na pewno na 21? moglbys sie upewnic?

a tymczasem... sprobuj sie polaczyc lokalnie ze swoim ftp - jesli nie pojdzie, to moze przeskanuj sam siebie - zobaczysz jakie masz port otwarte? tylko przed skanowanie wylacz ofkoz ewentualnego firewalla  :Cool: 

----------

## neuronek77

z ftpem za nat'em tak latwo tego nie zrobisz bo:

1. ftp uzywa dwoch portow: 21 dla komend, 20 dla danych

2. trzeba pamietac o trybach active i passive

tak wiec latwo postawic dla sieci wew. 192.168.x.x, na zewnatrz to juz trzeba pogadac z adminem

reszte sobie zobacz sobie na grupach, bo temat byl juz walkowany tysiace razy (grupy pl.comp.os.linux i jakies od freesco<-czyba na trzepaku)

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

